# Eure CD Sammlung



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

Tagchen. Wollte mal wissen, wie viele Musik CDs ihr besitzte, welches Genre sie hauptsächlich sind und was euer Prachtstück ist.
Ihr könnt auch über CDs erzählen, mit denen ihr ein ERlebnis verbindte oder die ihr am liebsten in die Ecke schmeißen würdet, weil sie so schlecht ist. Ihr könnt natürlich auch erzählen, wie ihr eure alten CDs als Vogelschreck nehmt. Mir egal^^.
Also, ich besitze Immoment 8 Stück (sehr viel^^).
Das Genre is hauptsächlich Metal (Nu und Alternativ) und Post Grunge. Die Band Seether hat immoment 2, Ratm 3 und Disturbed ebenfalls 3. Bei Seether werden bald Numemr 3 und 4, bei Ratm Nummer 4 folgen.
Mein Prachtück ist das Debutalbum von Ratm, Ratm^^. Ich hab es von meiner Mutter "geerbt". Es ist das Originalalbum aus 1993.
Ich finde es klasse, dass ich das Originaldebutalbum meiner momentanen Lieblingsband (mit Seether) besitze.
Genug von mir, zeigt her euer Bier!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Januar 2010)

ich hab leider nur eine CD und zwar peter fox - stadtaffe 
dazu noch eine original kill em all platte von metallica aber die ist von meiner mutter ^^
der rest befindet sich aufm pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Uuuuu......Mein Prachtstuck is Showbiz von Muse is schon 11 Jahre Alt und schaut noch immer wie neu aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieblings Singel auskoplung is Knight of Cydonia <3


Alle meine CD-Live DvD´s 

Muse
-Showbiz
-Absolution
-The Resistance
-Origin of Symmetry
-Black Holes and Revelations
-Hullabaloo(DvD)
-Absolution Tour(DvD)
-H.A.A.R.P - Live at Wembley(DvD)

Daft Punk
-Homework
-Discovery
-Human After All

Tenacious D 
-The Pick of Destiny

Die Ärzte
-Jazz ist anders
-Le Frisur
-_Die Bestie in Menschengestalt
-Planet Punk
-Runter mit den Spendierhosen, Unsichtbarer!
-13

Fanta 4
_-Best Of 1990&#8211;2005
-Fornika
-Heimspiel

Thomas D
-Kennzeichen D
-Lektionen in Demut

_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Januar 2010)

hm muss ich mal schaun

KoRn - Take a look in the mirror
Papa Roach - lovehatetragedy
Green Day (schäm ich mich ausdrücklich für)
System of a Down - Toxicity, Mezmerize, Hypnotize
Bad Religion - No Control, Suffer, Recipe for Hate, Against the Grain
The Offspring - Americana, Ixnay on the Hombre, The Offspring, Smash, Splinter, Ignition, Conspiracy of One, Rise and Fall,Rage and Grace.....also alle^^
NOFX - Cokie the Clown, Wolves in Wolves Clothing werdenaber noch mehr
The Suicide Machines - Destruction by Definition, Steal this Record, War Profiteering Is Killing Us All
Böhse Onkelz - Alle bis auf ein paar Live-Alben...ist mir jetzt zu lästig alle aufzuzählen^^
Der W - Schneller, Höher, Weidner
Dropkick Murphys - The Meanest of Times

und das wars soweit


----------



## Teal (27. Januar 2010)

Oh weh... Wo fange ich da an? Es sind jedenfalls sehr viele CDs. ^^ Durch die Bank Rock-/Metal, sowie einige Dark Wave/EBM-Sachen (zumeist aber nur Sampler...)

Meine Prachtstücke sind da wohl meine erste CD ("Scorpions - Face the Heat" von 1993) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowie das Album "Srontgorrth" von "Nagelfar" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(da habe ich sehr lange gebraucht, um die zu finden, da das Label afaik inzwischen dicht und die Band aufgelöst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wäre wohl noch die Limited Edition von "Samurai" der Band "Die Apokalyptischen Reiter" erwähnenswert (inkl. Zertifikat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - als Reitermaniac ein Muss!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss: Meine erste CD in Richtung (Melodic) Death Metal - "Colony" von "In Flames", hat mir ein Kumpel mal geschenkt. Ihm wurde die CD empfohlen - also hat er sie gekauft. Als er sie für grausig befunden hatte, kam sie in meinen Besitz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimosabe (27. Januar 2010)

ich habe locker über 200 alben, deshalb zähl ich mal nur meine "schätzchen" auf.

Pink Floyd - komplette Diskographie
Genesis - komplette Diskographie
YES - komplette Diskographie
Black Sabbath - komplette Diskographie
Die Ärzte - komplette Diskographie
Led Zeppelin - komplette Diskographie
KISS - komplette Diskographie
Metallica - alles bis auf Death Magnetic
Amon Amarth - With Oden on Our side
Cradle of Filth - Thornography
Ghost Brigade - Isolation Songs (kleiner tipp am rande, für alle die auf melancholie gepaart mit melodischem death metal stehen - imho beste platte '09)
Katatonia - Night is the New Day; Last Fair Deal Gone Gown; Viva Emptiness; The Great Cold Distance
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
Psycroptic - OB(SERVANT)
Benediction - Killing Music
Children of Bodom - Hatecrew Deathroll
Radiohead - OK Computer
Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way; Greatest Hits


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch etwa 200 CDs bei mir,deswegen zähle ich mit Sicherheit auch nicht alle auf *g*

Meine größten Schätze sind für mich:
Judas Priest - Painkiller -> da war ich gezwungen mir die zu kaufen. Meine Ex von vor etlichen Jahren *g* hatte Geburtstag und wir waren bei ihr. Irgendwann kam dann ihr Cousin und ich denke so "hm nice,nen Eisenarsch".
Der wollte eigentlich direkt wieder abhauen, worauf ich ihn zu nem Bier genötigt habe. Ab da traf mich sich dann mal auf nen Bier und dann lief Painkiller bei ihm und zu meiner Schande..ich kannte das Lied nicht.
Schlusswort bei der Verabschiedung "Du kommst hier erst wieder rein, wenn du das Lied singen kannst!" ... so kams dann halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eisregen Discographie, aber besonders:
2Eisregen Scheiben -> Fleischfestival und die Krabbenkolonie! 
Einfach toll, weil ich sie habe *g*

Eine von Eviga signierte Scheibe:
Dornenreich - Bitter ists dem Tod zu dienen

Eine völlig Zersplitterte CD von den 69 Eyes
(Aufpassen! Vorschlaghämmer machen nicht nur CDs kaputt,sondern auch die Fläche worauf sie liegen!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte ich einfach Lust drauf, weils Drecksmusik ist *g*

Eine Enttäuschung von Bethlehem
Meine erste CD von denen war die "Dictius te nicare". Hat mir unglaublich gut gefallen,so sehr, dass ich direkt 2 weitere CDs gekauft habe. Dann lege ich "Mein Weg" ein und..
buääääh.."Was issn das fürn Scheiss?!" 
Inzwischen gefällt sie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonst verbinde ich nicht wirklich viel mit den Scheiben und gute Musik ist auf allen drauf und JA! auch auf der Saxon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:
Da oben auch DVDs genannt wurden..

Da wäre einmal die Live von Apocalyptica (ohne Schlagzeug)
Einfach Weltklasse und unübertroffen (ich hasse Apocalyptica für den Wandel..kann den neuen Scheiss nicht mehr hören) !

2 Slayer live Dvds..eine gekauft und grenzenlos enttäuscht gewesen, als bei Raining Blood die Double Bass nicht gestimmt hat (aushilfs Drummer voll vergeigt!)
Dann noch eine Live gekauft, wo dann Dave Lombardo gespielt hat und dann hat es gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uff..ja ->
Und dann noch die Cunning Stunts ..
Geiles Konzert geiler Sound..aber erinnert mich eigentlich nur an eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte nen Mädel zu besuch -> Metallica Dvd eingelegt und wir uns ins Bett verkrochen.
Bissl rumgemacht und irgendwann war sie irgendwas an meinem Hals am machen und mir war einfach nur stinklangweilig.
Da lief gerade Seek and Destroy und naja, wie gesagt, mir war saulangweilig, wo mir dann plötzlich "Siegfried und Roy !! " beim Lied rausgerutscht ist.
Ihr könnt euch denken,dass ich nicht mehr zum Schuss gekommen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 1987 meine erste CD selbst gekauft (mann bin ich alt!), und zwar eine Remix-CD der Hits von dem Jahr. Seit der Zeit sammel ich CD’s und habe wohl so ca.700 Stück. Stolz bin ich auf einige Gold-CD’s (remastered mit super Klang) und kompletten Sammlungen von einigen Interpreten/Bands, z.B. Iron Maiden oder John Lee Hooker. Auch einige schöne Schallplatten habe ich, die auch gern mal auf meinem ProJekt mit Ortofon-Tonabnehmer  abgespielt werden…immer noch manchmal besserer Klang als bei CD (z.B. Dire Straits – on every street) !



 Gebrannte CD’s sind nicht mein Fall, da ich nur CD’s kaufe, die ich mag und somit dann auch die Interpreten unterstütze. Natürlich sehe ich zu, daß ich nie zu standard-Preisen wie 17,99Euro einkaufe. Denn das ist immer noch eine Unverschämtheit, wenn man mal überlegt, daß 1987 eine CD 30-35 DM gekostet hat ! Und was kostet heutzutage ein Rohling in der Herstellung ?!


----------



## Erz1 (6. Februar 2010)

Sind in einer Diskographie eig. alle Titel von der Band drinne oder nur einige?
Achja...
Bei mir liegen fast alle Ärzte Alben zu Hause außer die ersten beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir sinds ca 50 CDs alles so von:
Beethoven
Haydn
Rachmaninov
Mozart
Tschaikowsky
Mozart

Oder auch neuinterpretationen klassischer Stücke wie
Rondo Veneziano 2000
Carl Doy
Vanessa Mei


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

hmmm

-Swiss Heavy Metal Vol 1.
-Diverse Onkelz CD's
-Rhapsody of Fire Diskografie
-Metallica Diskografie
-Disturbed

Und sonst einfach einzelne Stücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. Februar 2010)

CD's liegen hier keine rum, nur Platten :>


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> CD's liegen hier keine rum, nur Platten :>


Arosk lebt in der Vergangeheit wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm zu mir mein Bruder!


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Rammstein - Herzeleid
Rammstein - Sehnsucht
Rammstein - Live aus Berlin (+ DvD)
Rammstein - Mutter
Rammstein - Lichtspielhaus (DvD)
Rammstein - Reise Reise
Rammstein - Rosenrot
Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da (uncut)

In Extremo - Verehrt und Angespien
In Extremo - Mein rasend Herz
In Extremo - Sängerkrieg

Sonata Arctica - The Days of Grays


(Ja, ich bin Rammstein verrückt xP)


----------



## Grakuhl (1. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich irgendwie altmodisch bin aber ich hab noch nen ganzen haufen CD's.
Zur Zeit sind es glaub ich so irgendwas zwischen 60 und 70. Die Live-DVD's nicht mit eingerechnet. Da habe ich so ca. 10. Mit diesen ganzen MP3 Downloads und Musik nur auf Festplatte zu haben kann ich nix anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Brauche irgendwie noch dieses Gefühl nen Album in der Hand halten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Klingt altmodisch, ist aber so.^^
Genremäßig ist eigentlich alles so aus dem Punk, Heavy Metal, Metalcore, Rock, Gothic Bereich.


----------



## DasX2007 (1. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> CD's liegen hier keine rum, nur Platten :>



Same here.
Kann mit CD's nichts anfangen.
Entweder digital auf dem Rechner (idealerweise in FLAC) oder eben Vinyl.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Nirvana - Nevermind 
Incubus - Make Yourself


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Nirvana - Nevermind
Paramore - Riot! (Limited Edition)
Beatsteaks - Kanonen auf Spatzen (live)
The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die
System of a Down - Hypnotize
System of a Down - Toxicity

Das sind so meine Lieblinge. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2010)

Dann mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Muse - The Resistance
Muse . Showbiz
Muse - Absolution
Muse - Hullabaloo

Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight
LP - Meteora
LP - Hybrid Theory
LP - Road to Revolution

Rise Against - The Suffering and the Wittness
RA - Appeal to Reason

Atreyu - The Curse
Atreyu - Lead Seals and Paper Anchors
Atreyu - Suicid Notes and Butterfly Kisses

30STM - A Beautiful Lie
30STM - This is War

Enter Shikari - Common Dreads
Enter Shikari - Take To the Skies
Enter Shikari - Tribalism

Blessthefall - The Witness
Escape the Fate - This War is Ours
Gorillaz - Demon Days
Saosin - In Search of Solid Ground
B4mV - The Poison

... hab noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr , aber das sind meine liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Nirvana - Nevermind
> Paramore - Riot! (Limited Edition)
> Beatsteaks - Kanonen auf Spatzen (live)
> The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die
> ...



Hätte genau meine Playlist (außer Beatsteaks) sein können.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

Hab gestern extra ein Album aus Japan einfliegen lassen
Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf das gute Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Gekaufte "Reale Alben":

Peter Foxx - Stadtaffe
Thomas D - Kennzeichen D
Subway to Sally - Nackt, Schrei, Nord Nord Ost
In Extremo - Am Goldenen Rhein
Depeche Mode - Touring the Angel DVD Package
Hammerfall - Ten Years of Glory

Gekaufte "digitale Alben":

Skunk Anansi - Name vergessen *g*
Dido - White Flag
Owl City - Ocean Eyes
E Nomine - Name vergessen
Roger Cicero - ebenfalls Name vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind nicht viele, aber gute *g*


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2010)

keine cds )= aber bald bin ich im besitz von Rhapsody of Fire: [font=arial, sans-serif]the frozen tears of angels[/font]


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Das ist so was ich als CDs hier herumfliegen habe ^^

Jennifer Kae - Faithfully
The Best of the Three Tenors - The Greatest Trios
Kid Rock - Rock'n'Roll Jesus
Healing Spirits - chillin' loung & gregorian
Götz Alsmann & WDR Big Band - Winterwunderwelt
Manowar - Warriors of the World & Louder than Hell
Michael Giacchino - Star Trek
The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra - The Star Trek Album


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Hätte genau meine Playlist *(außer Beatsteaks)* sein können.



Gotteslästerung! Dafür kommst du in die Hölle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Ich besitze grob geschätzt 260 CDs und habe vor einigen Wochen auch angefangen, Schallplatten zu sammeln.
Ein guter Freund war so nett, mir einen Plattenspieler zu schenken. Den habe ich jetzt mit einem neuen Tonabnehmer und einer neuen Nadel wieder flott gemacht.

Kann man / soll man auch Bilder von seinen Sammlungen posten?


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

A Black Rose Burial - An Awakening of Revenants
Aborted - Slaughter And Apparatus: A methodical overture
Architects - Nightmares
Architects - Ruin
Arsonists Get All The Girls - The Game Of Life
As Blood Runs Black - Allegiance
Atreyu - Suicide Notes & Butterfly Kisses
Atreyu - The Curse
Atreyu - A Death-Grip on Yesterday 
Avenged Sevenfold - City Of Evil
Avenged Sevenfold - Waking The Fallen
Between The Buried And Me - Alaska
Between The Buried And Me - Colors
Blessed By A Broken Heart - All Is Fair In Love And War
Blessthefall - His Last Walk
Bring Me The Horizon - Count Your Blessings
Bring Me The Horizon - Suicide Season
Bring Me The Horizon - This Is What the Edge of Your Seat Was Made For
Callejon - Willkommen Im Beerdigungscafe
Callejon - Zombieactionhauptquartier
Cancer Bats - Birthing The Giant
Cannibal Corpse - Vile
Cannibal Corpse - Kill
Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
Cannibbal Corpse - Gallery of Suicide
Cannibal Corpse - The Bleeding
Carnifex - Dead In My Arms
Centurion - One Hundred
Converge - Jane Doe
Converge - No Heroes
Converge - You Fail Me
Converge - Petitioning The Empty Sky
Crash My Deville - Please Glamour, Don't Hurt 'em
Dance Club Massacre - Dance Club Massacre
Dance Club Massacre - Feast Of The Blood Monster
Drop Dead, Gorgeous - In Vogue
Drop Dead, Gorgeous - Worse Than A Fairy Tale
Dying Fetus - Destroy The Opposition
Dying Fetus - Grotesque Impalement
Dying Fetus - Infatuation With Malevolence
Dying Fetus - Killing On Adrenaline
Dying Fetus - Purification Through Violence
Dying Fetus - Stop At Nothing
Dying Fetus - War Of Attrition
Eighteen Visions - Obsession
Escapado - Initiale
Eternal Lord - Blessed Be This Nightmare
Every Time I Die - Gutter Phenomenon
Every Time I Die - Hot Damn!
Every Time I Die - Last Night In Town
Every Time I Die - The Big Dirty
Every Time I Die - The Burial Plot Bidding War
Fear Before The March Of Flames - Art Damage
Fear Before The March Of Flames - Odd How People Shake
From A Second Story Window - Delenda
From Autumn To Ashes - Too Bad You're Beautiful
Genghis Tron - Board Up The House
Genghis Tron - Cloak Of Love
Genghis Tron - Dead Mountain Mouth
He Is Legend - 91025
He Is Legend - Suck Out The Poison
Heavy Heavy Low Low - Fuck It!
Heavy Heavy Low Low - Everything's Watched, Everyone's Watching
HORSE The Band - A Natural Death
HORSE The Band - The Mechanical Hand
I Killed The Prom Queen - Music for the Recently Deceased
I Killed The Prom Queen - When Goodbye Means Forever
I Killed The Prom Queen - Your Past Comes Back To Haunt You
In This Moment - Beautiful Tragedy
In This Moment - The Dream
It Dies Today - Sirens
It Dies Today - The Caitiff Choir
Job For A Cowboy - Doom
Job For A Cowboy - Genesis
Job For A Cowboy - Ruination
Luti-Kriss - Throwing Myself
Maylene And The Sons Of Disaster - II
Napalm Death - Smear Campaign
Napalm Death - The Code is Red...Long Live The Code
Napalm Death - Time Waits For No Slave
Norma Jean - Bless The Martyr And Kiss The Child
Norma Jean - O God, The Aftermath
Norma Jean - Redeemer
Norma Jean - The Anti-Mother
Parkway Drive - Killing With A Smile
Parkway Drive - Horizons
See You Next Tuesday - Intervals
See You Next Tuesday - Parasite
Soulfly - Dark Ages
Suicide Silence - The Cleansing
The Acacia Strain - Continent
The Acacia Strain - The Dead Walk
The Black Dahlia Murder - A Cold Blooded Epitaph
The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate
The Black Dahlia Murder - Miasma
The Black Dahlia Murder - Unhallowed
The Black Dahlia Murder - What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse
The Bled - Found In The Flood
The Chariot - Everything is Alive, Everything is Breathing...
The Chariot - The Fiancee
The Chariot - Unsung
The Devil Wears Prada - Dear Love...A Beautiful Discord
The Devil Wears Prada - Plagues
The Fall Of Troy - Manipulator
The Number Twelve Looks Like You - Mongrel
Through The Eyes Of The Dead - Bloodlust
Through The Eyes Of The Dead - Malice
Underoath - Define The Great Line
Underoath - They're Only Chasing Safety
War From A Harlots Mouth - Transmetropolitan
Whitechapel - This Is Exile

Das sind die Alben, die ich momentan im Regal stehen habe. Einige andere lagern im Schrank und manche besitze ich auch nur in digitaler Form. 
"Prachtstücke" habe ich keine. Ich besitze zwar die eine oder andere Limited Edition, aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> The Black Dahlia Murder - What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse



Darf ich fragen wo du die her hast? Die suche ich schon seit Jahren.

edit: Das ist ja die Demo von 2001, die ist ja sogar in Eigenproduktion entstanden (also ohne Plattenfirma). Ich dachte bisher, die heutzutage noch aufzutreiben, sei ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du die her hast? Die suche ich schon seit Jahren.
> 
> edit: Das ist ja die Demo von 2001, die ist ja sogar in Eigenproduktion entstanden (also ohne Plattenfirma). Ich dachte bisher, die heutzutage noch aufzutreiben, sei ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.



Camden Market in London. Dort kriegt man solche Seltenheiten auf dem Markt und in den kleinen Shops für ein oder zwei Pounds nachgeschmissen. 
Wobei ich natürlich net weiß, ob es auch wirklich ein Original ist. Qualität ist auch nicht soooo toll. Ich hab die EP aber auch schon etwas länger. 
4-5 Jahre dürften es sein. Da die Scheibe aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Camden-Schnäppchen recht teuer war, denke ich mal, dass es keine Raubkopie ist.

Edit: Ich lad dir die Songs von der EP gerne irgendwo hoch, wenn du sie haben willst.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Camden Market in London. Dort kriegt man solche Seltenheiten auf dem Markt und in den kleinen Shops für ein oder zwei Pounds nachgeschmissen.
> Wobei ich natürlich net weiß, ob es auch wirklich ein Original ist. Qualität ist auch nicht so toll.
> 
> Edit: Ich lad dir die Songs von der EP gerne irgendwo hoch, wenn du sie haben willst.



Haha Camden, Abgefahrenes Eck : D 
Das kann gut sein, dass du da ne Kopie erwischt hast. Wenn die in Eigenproduktion entstanden ist, werden die sicher nicht mehr als maximal 2000-3000 davon hergestellt haben.

Wegen dem Hochladen: Ich kenne die Songs von der EP, aber danke für's Angebot.
Hoffentlich veröffentlichen sie die mal als Bonusmaterial, da sind nämlich ein paar ganz schöne Knaller drauf!


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das sind die Alben, die ich momentan im Regal stehen habe. Einige andere lagern im Schrank und manche besitze ich auch nur in digitaler Form.
> "Prachtstücke" habe ich keine. Ich besitze zwar die eine oder andere Limited Edition, aber das war es dann auch schon.




Ich dachte immer, du würdest nur schlechte Musik hören, aber da ist ja schon das ein oder andere Leckerli bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern noch dazu gekommen:
Die Graveyard Classics 3


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, du würdest nur schlechte Musik hören, aber da ist ja schon das ein oder andere Leckerli bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Schlecht" liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und Geschmäcker sind bekanntlicherweise sehr unterschiedlich.

Edit: Hier noch der Rest. Bestehend aus digitaler Musik und Alben, die nicht mehr so gut ausschauen und daher im Schrank liegen.

Action Action - An Army of Shapes Between Wars
Beginner - Bambule
Blink 182 - Enema Of The State
Blink 182 - Take Off Your Pants and Jacket
Blink 182 - Blink 182
Blink 182 - Chesire Cat
Curse - Freiheit
Eisregen - Knochenkult
Emanuel - Black Earth Tiger
Emanuel - Soundtrack To A Headrush
Excrementory Grindfuckers - Fertigmachen, Szeneputzen! 
Fünf Sterne Deluxe - Sillium
Fettes Brot - Amnesie
Fettes Brot - Fettes Brot für die Welt
Japanische Kampfhörspiele - Hardcore aus der ersten Welt
Japanische Kampfhörspiele - Bilder fressen Strom
Jan Delay - Mercedes Dance
Lacrimosa - Elodia
L'Âme Immortelle - Lieder die wie Wunden bluten
L'Âme Immortelle - Als die Liebe starb
L'Âme Immortelle - Auf deinen Schwingen
L'Âme Immortelle - Gezeiten
L'Âme Immortelle - Seelensturm
Mantus - Requiem
Metallica - Death Magnetic
Metallica - St. Anger
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Nasum - Inhale/Exhale 
Nasum - Shift
Rob Zombie - The Sinister Urge
Sepultura - Roots
Strike Anywhere - Exit English
The Ataris - Anywhere But Here
The Ataris - Blue Skies, Broken Hearts... Next 12 Exits
The Ataris - End Is Forever
The Ataris - So Long, Astoria
The Ataris - Welcome The Night
The Red Chord - Fused Together In Revolving Doors
Vena Amori - Richard Allen Dalton

Ja, da sind auch viele Sachen dabei, die nicht sehr "trve" sind, aber ich hab eigentlich einen vielseitigen Geschmack. Von meinem Last.fm-Account kann man eh nicht ausgehen, da ich Musik zuhause fast nur über meinen ipod höre, da die Nachbarn hier ab 18 Uhr einen Aufstand machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Gestern noch dazu gekommen:
> Die Graveyard Classics 3



lohnt es sich die cd zu holen?


----------



## Shaxul (10. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> lohnt es sich die cd zu holen?



Ich habe mir nur mal den ersten Song ("A dangerous meeting" von Mercyful Fate) angehört, und der ist so grauenvoll, dass er eigentlich verboten gehört.
Über den Rest der Scheibe kann ich nix sagen. Ich denke mal, dass man das Album mögen wird, wenn man die vorherigen zwei Cover-Scheiben von SFU mochte.
Gerade auf der ersten Graveyard Classics waren ein paar ziemliche Partykracher drauf. Falls du noch keine von den drei CDs hast, würde ich von daher die erste empfehlen.

edit:
Mal wieder was zum Thema, gestern habe ich in einem Plattenladen eine Originalpressung von Iron Maiden's "Killers" von 1981 gefunden. Ich zähle die jetzt einfach mal zu meinen "Prachtstücken" dazu.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Schlecht" liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und Geschmäcker sind bekanntlicherweise sehr unterschiedlich.



Ach Mensch..du weißt wie ich das meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> lohnt es sich die cd zu holen?



Definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die erste find ich echt top. 
Die zweite fand ich auch sehr ansprechen -> wenn man ACDC hören will, aber mit nem netten Gesang *g*
Die dritte ist recht langweilig, das einzige was positiv rüberkommt..seine Stimme ist mal wieder bombastisch. Hatte ja immer mal ab und zu nen paar "Schwächen", ging mir zu sehr ins growlen (America the brutal z.B.), aber hier mal wieder richtig schön satt. :>


Die neue Scheibe von Suicide Commando auch seit Gestern im CD Regal..schwach..


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ach Mensch..du weißt wie ich das meinte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, durchaus. ^^ Aber ich wollte einfach mal was Schlaues von mir geben.


----------

